# Charlie Bird is sick!



## CharlieBirb (Dec 31, 2015)

My Baby Bird Charlie :sky blue:, who I purchased from PetSmart back in December, has been having some issues for a little over a month now. He started off with sneezing occasionally, which increased in frequency to maybe one or two sneezes an hour, with one of those being wet. He has always been fairly docile for a budgie, and i have not noticed any changes in his activity level or his chirps. he has even begun to say "Baby Bird". Around the time his sneezes increased i started to notice that when he was on my shoulder or close to my ear i could hear his breathing some of the time, especially right after i got him out or right after a flight. the MOMENT he began breathing through his beak i knew i needed to get him into the vet. She said that his air sacs sounded rough and that his lungs sounded like they had a little bit of fluid in them, borderline pneumonia. She sent away for a Chlamydia test, which came back negative, and put him on Baytril for two weeks. The two weeks have come and gone with little improvement. at his follow up exam he had not changed in weight and the doctor said that his lungs sounded better but his air sacs did not. She took an x-ray and did not see anything that looked out of the norm, (although it was cool seeing the millet he was allowed to binge on while he was waiting for them to start up the x-ray machine.) She decided to take him off the Baytril and opted for a antibiotic injection to be given once a week for 3 weeks including the initial visit, with another follow up exam on the third week. She also prescribed children's bendaryl (2.5ml per 8floz of drinking water, which i just started today) because she suspects he may be allergic to our African Grey (Sir Isaac Newton arrot 1 (old): ) or Quaker (Demon Lord Pickles :celestial: )This all occurred on Wednesday the 17th. So far i have not noticed any differences from then. I have been using a humidifier and he has a heated perch that he sits close to a lot of the time. I was wondering if anyone has been through anything similar? I love my little guy so much and i don't know what i would do if anything happened to him. If anyone has any tips on what i can do in the mean time to help him they would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I am sorry Charlie is not well, it definitely sounds like a respiratory problem. You can offer Charlie a steam bath, place his cage in the bathroom or place a steaming kettle near his cage so the steam goes into his line of breathing.
Also use a bowl with a few drops of Eucalyptus oil in it topped up with boiling water. Keep up his antibiotics and keep him in a warm, draft free place.:green pied:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*In addition to using the warm mist humidifier, have you moved Charlie's cage to a different room away from your African Grey and Quaker?

If Charlie does happen to be allergic to one of them, having his cage as far away from them as possible would be best.

Sometimes when one antibiotic doesn't work, the next one the Avian Vet tries will. I'm praying that will be the case for little Charlie and that he will have a full and speedy recovery.

Please be sure to update us on his condition.

Best wishes. :hug:*


----------



## CharlieBirb (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks for the well-wishes! He is doing about the same as when I posted this, with the only difference being that he seems to be a little more playful than he has been. His cage has always been in a different room from the other birds, and I have stopped taking him into that room altogether now, so I don't think that allergies are really the problem, unless it is to my dog.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I hope the current medication will help little Charlie have a full and speedy recovery. :fingerx:

Please be sure to update us after his next vet visit.*


----------



## CharlieBirb (Dec 31, 2015)

I'll be sure to update with any changes! Charlie thanks you all for the concern!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Have air sac mites been ruled out? They can cause problems in the entire respiratory tract. They are microscopic so you would not be able to see them with the naked eye. The symptoms can vary depending on the degree of infestation but this can be easily treated. Since the mite is a parasite, if that's what the problem is, it will not respond to antibiotics.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a sweetheart Charlie is! I'm sorry he's not feeling well  I hope that the medication helps him and he soon is back to 100%!

I look forward to hearing about his progress :fingerx:


----------



## CharlieBirb (Dec 31, 2015)

Would air sac mites have shown on the x-ray?? I mentioned them to the doctor and she said she doubted it, especially since my other birds have not shown any symptoms of illness.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

To my knowledge they would not show on an x-ray as they are microscopic. A swab of the trachea examined under the microscope may show them, it is my understanding that they can be difficult to diagnose.


----------



## CharlieBirb (Dec 31, 2015)

Took Charlie to the vet today and he got his second injection from a tech. He has seemingly improved over the past couple days, with increased energy and appetite. I have never seen my baby bird so cheerful!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very glad to hear Charlie is showing improvement and hope he'll soon be back to 100%! *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad he's doing a bit better!  I hope he continues to improve


----------



## CharlieBirb (Dec 31, 2015)

So it has been about a month and a half since Charlie began displaying symptoms. They had completely vanished, so I took him off the benadryl, and, low and behold, they all came back. i'm putting him back on it for a few days to see if that is really what 'cured' him, and then calling the doctor to see if she wants to see him again if it is allergies, and making an appointment if he shows no improvement. Is it possible he could be allergic to my dog? he sleeps in my room at night (but he is never in the same room when Charlie is out), so his dander and hair is everywhere (hes a huge shedder.) My other birds are in the living room, while Charlie is in my bedroom. I do not use any candles, perfumes, nail polish, or anything else that causes a scent in my room or any other room when he or Isaac (my grey) are with me, so it cannot be that. any thoughts and/or advice on anything I can do to help him along a deep clean and having Fargo sleep in the other room?

current symptoms:
Wet Sneeze
Slight wheezing
Puffy When not Playing

Improvements from original post that have not returned:
mouth breathing
lack of energy


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would definitely move either the African Grey or Charlie to a different room if there is any chance he may be allergic to the grey.

The vet may need to prescribe a different medication for Charlie. 
I would recommend you talk to her before starting him back on the benedryl and would also ask again about testing for air sac mites.*


----------

